# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  OFRECEMOS MANGO KENT DE CASMA PARA EXPORTACIÓN

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, contamos con oferta disponible de materia prima de mango Kent fresco para exportación área, cultivado en la ciudad de Casma.   Mango de 400 gr. hasta 750 gr.25% de chapa a más.Desde 7.5 a 8 ºBrix *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe  Mango Kent Aéreo.jpgTemas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. CHUNKS DE MANGO KENT CONGELADO PARA EXPORTACIÓN / FROZEN MANGO CHUNKS Solicitud: Terreno de 100 Has en Casma para producción de mango MANGO KENT, CALIDAD EXPORTACION Y PARA PROCESO Requerimiento de Mango Kent de Exportación

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, aprovechen que la campaña de mango en el Perú se acaba dentro de muy poco...  *MANGO KENT AEREO DE CASMA*  Calibres  de 500 gr a 850 gr con el 25 % de chapa.Precio  por kilo    S/.  5.55 pasado faja fruta exportable, puesta en planta de CasmaCapacidad de abastecimiento 250 javas de 20 kilos diarias  *MANGO KENT MARITIMO DE CASMA*  Calibres 8,10 y 12 osea de 320 gr a 650 gr.Precio por kilo S/. 4.05 pasado faja fruta exportable , puesta en planta de Sullana.Capacidad de abastecimiento 650 javas de 20 kilos diarias.  *DESCARTE*  S/. 1.80 el kilo puesta en casma
Para cualquier pedido la forma de pago es el 75% al pedido y el 25 % antes de salir el contenedor de planta. Saludos.  1548201_10152631006221811_9150231157639643862_o.jpg  10960002_10152631006186811_7787937287439959843_o.jpg 10958999_10152631006231811_5973917498538791288_o.jpg 11025873_10152631006236811_1293053917364963625_o.jpg   *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, contamos con materia prima de mango kent de la parte baja de Casma para exportación marítima. Contamos con un volumen aproximado de 15 contenedores para finalizar la campaña. Los interesados pueden llamar o escribir para coordinar una visita a los campo para que puedan evaluar la calidad de la fruta.  *Precio: S/.3.50 x KG después de faja, puesto en Sullana o Huaral. * IMG-20150224-WA0005.jpg  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## jrmonca

bruno buenas noches: soy colombiano y quisiera saber si eso son .35 centimos de sol o 3.5soles. disculpe pero busque y no pude encontrar como se escribe en cada caso.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> bruno buenas noches: soy colombiano y quisiera saber si eso son .35 centimos de sol o 3.5soles. disculpe pero busque y no pude encontrar como se escribe en cada caso.

 Estimado jrmonca, el precio es de 3.5 soles por Kg. Sólo fruta exportable, puesta en planta de proceso en Sullana o Huaral. Espero haber aclarado tu duda. 
Saludos

----------


## Yaneth Estela

Hola Bruno, buen día.
El áereo puesto en Paita, cuánto me saldría?
Dado que nosotros maquilaremos allá porque es para Asia y en Casma no hay planta certificada para ese mercado.
Y cuánto podrías abastecernos semanalmente?
Saludos cordiales y gracias por tu respuesta.
Yaneth

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Yaneth, en breve te confirmo el costo de la materia prima después de faja puesto en Casma, según la información que me enviaste por correo. Si te parecen aceptables los precios vemos el tema de la forma de pago y la visita al campo, que es requisito para poder trabajar sin problemas. 
Te mantengo informada. Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimada Yaneth, te confirmo el precio de la java de 20 Kg. después de faja (mango aéreo) de Casma en S/.70, incluye el reempaque. Me avisas si te interesa para coordinar una visita al campo. 
Saludos

----------

